# Are Pig's ears safe?



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I normally stick to what I know but this weekend I went out puppy shopping and took Belle with me and she jumped right up and pulled down a pig's ear from the bin. They did say made in the USA on the box. But does anyone know about the safety? My girls seem to really like them but they like all kinds of stuff that isn't good for them. After the chicken jerky scare- I freak out!

Amanda


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

The woman I got Molly from swears pig's ears are great for them. As I'm typing this Molly's tearing hers to shreads! She loves it!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah, mine devoured them but I didn't know if it was about competition. Belle isn't too picky but loves junk food but Dora ate hers within about 2 hours too!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

They are high in fat so they need to be given in moderation with that in mind. Also the dog should be supervised to make sure that they do not choke. That said, mine have both enjoyed a pig ear one time.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm interested in replies to this too. I was always told to avoid them along with rawhides due to risk of choking and/or intestinal obstruction.

But one of my friend's brought one to Tessa a few weeks ago and I didn't want to be rude and refuse it. Well, Tessa was in heaven. She was hilarious. Not only did she LOVE it, she carried it around the house in her mouth looking at us out of the corner of her eye and running past us lest we try to steal it from her. (as if we wanted it...lol) Then she'd "bury" it in various places in the house but would have to move it to a new place every so often just in case we might discover her hiding place. She would also take it outside to bury it in the mulch (very messy!)

I've never seen her act like that with any other treat. It was a constant source of amusement for me and DH  So I hope they are OK!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln loved pigs' ears, but they are quite greasy. They ended up giving him the runs when he was a puppy, so no more


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My guys LOVE pigs ears too!! They don't get them very often, but when I do, it is ALWAYS outdoors because, yes they are greasy and can stain your furniture!! Lily actually loves her so much, that she will burry in the garden any remaining pieces, to go back and get at a later date!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Both of my boys love pig ears,but I saw a show on Emergency vet that the vet does not recommend them. He said it can cause damage because of the sharp edges. A better alternative he said was lamb's ears....same principle,but without the rough edges. That being said,I do occasionally give my boys a pig ear. You might also try a pig snout...tasty for them,but without the rough edges.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Mine LOVE the pig ears. We give them each one about once a month. They hide them, fight over them and just have a great doggie time with them!
Oscar likes to collect all the treats and lay on them as he contently chews on one and lets the others watch and drool!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ick. This topic sounds so grorss. Jan - Gryff does the same thing with his flossies.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i have read that they should not be given to puppies or older dogs because of a very high sodium content.
my last dog loved them but mugsy has not had the opportunity yet, maybe this summer.

joe


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> After the chicken jerky scare- I freak out!
> Amanda


This is probably a repetitive question that was answered in a Thread I missed, but what "chicken jerky scare"??!! :suspicious::suspicious:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't give my dogs pigs ears for a few reasons, choking, sharp edges, makes their beards greasy, and the chemicals used to preserve them may not be good for them. Not to mention the gross me out.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Moko said:


> This is probably a repetitive question that was answered in a Thread I missed, but what "chicken jerky scare"??!! :suspicious::suspicious:


Maureen~ Last year Wal-Mart sold some "made in China" chicken jerky that was found to be tainted. Unfortunately, it wasn't made public for quite awhile...  It was just one of _many_ dog food/treat recalls that happened. A lot of us were feeding some of the recalled ones to our fur babies (my Shadow included) so were very worried and upset. You can read one of the threads here but, there are others, too.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I get so frusterated about the who made in the USA choices we have out here in Nebraska. We are like in farm country, and all the things are made in china or south America. Even the AMERICA MADE brand looking closely are made in Mexico for the most part! WE have given Sully a smoked pig ear that WAS made in the USA, he carried it around outside.:der: Never really ate it. But he left it in front of the back door, and attract field mice. :frusty: Guess we stick with what Mr. Picky likes...Bailey's K9Jerkey. Hey we know that is made in the USA!!!!:rockon:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I have mixed feelings on pig's ears. No doubt about it though mine LOVE them! My vet told me not to give them any because they can sometimes be contaminated. I have noticed if they get too many it can affect their bowels.....yuk! But I think the main reason I don't give them any is they get in big, bad FIGHTS over them. The worst one happened before Valentino became part of the fam. My bichon jumped all over my maltese when she went over and sniffed his pig's ear to the point of making her ear bleed. It was a superficial cut but that did it for me! No more pig's ears....plus they are greasy, smelly and will get on your furniture or carpet if you are not careful! And I agree with Deb.....can be harmful too. Just my 2 cents!:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a family member that is a vet tech and she has always told me not to give pig ears or rawhide because they can choke....and see a good many problems because of it. Did I listen? NO...because my Pom loved them. Then late one night she started 'hacking' and I thought oh no...it's part of the pig ear hung in her throat. I carried her to the vet the next morning because she was still hacking -- he tried to feel -- got bite -- and told me he didn't think anything was hung in her throat, just maybe scratched from the pig ear -- and "not" to be giving those.

SO for three days I tried everything for her throat. Giving her a little honey to sooth it...peanut butter to help 'whatever' go down -- constantly rubbing on her throat. Dry heaves and hacking were driving me nuts -- then he finally spit up a piece larger than a quarter -- soft and gooey. We were both thrilled and I carried it to show my vet what the problem was. He said, "No more pie ears or rawhide...there are easier treats than that for them to eat. SO...Cicero is not getting to experience 'a really good chew.'


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

You know, I posted that Molly LOVES her pig's ear, but last night she was chewing on it for about an hour, and now she is hacking every once in a while! Last night she scared the heck out of me b/c she was hacking and her tail was down and she looked very worried.

I think I'm going to have her take a break from it for a while!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

After reading all these comments I think I'll throw our bag of pigs ears away!
Carole


----------

